# My cat has FIV :(



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

My cat was just diagnosed with FIV on Friday. It hit hard. He was fine and then 2 weeks prior he started to lose weight and didnt want to eat. So I took him to the vet and did blood work. This came back with FIV. I have to give him all these meds now for the rest of his life. And I feel HORRIBLE, because they make him so sick. He has been crying and walking like he is drunk. I feel like I am doping my cat up. 

Does anyone have a cat with FIV or had a cat with FIV??? How did the meds effect your cat? And how long did they feel like this before they started to make him feel better?


The only thing that makes him happy is me sitting outside with him on the porch. I attached a picture of him below.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. atback 

We do have members with FIV cats and hopefully you can get some good advice and comfort from them.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My RayRay is FIV positive and the only special medication he is on is a pretty standard antibiotic - Doxycycline. It just helps his immune system fight off things he might be more susceptible to then other cats. It has never make him sick or walk crooked. What kind of medication is he on?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

What meds is he on? 
I've known 2 FIV cats and neither of them were on anything (but a very good diet and one got B12 shots) unless there was something going on. 
Whatever the meds are,_ if they are necessary_, I'd call your vet and ask if there is an alternative because your cat isn't doing well in them.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

first of all i am so sorry about the bad news.. my 4 year old female tabby got diagnosed with FLV year and half ago and i am not giving her any medication but just high pro food and less stress and immuno dmg tablets to boost her immune system. she has been doing wonderful knock on the wood.
i am not a vet and not sure how different is between fiv and flv but have you asked the vet about all the medication you are giving her? are they necessary? and are the medication make her act like that? what happens if you quit the medication?
how old is your cat?
i hope things get better for you and the little one!!


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

He is almost 8 years old. 

I'm not sure if it matters the stage they are in maybe to the meds they take. He is in stage 3 of HIV-Chronic stage. The meds he are on are an Antibiotic, cyproheptadine
(appetite stimulate),Metronidazone and Interferon Alpha2B. And then he has a protein liquid food to help with putting weight back on. 

The Metro and Inter both show symptoms of dizziness and vomiting, among other things. Today on the second doze of Metro he started to drool from it. The doctor said it will take a week for signs of a change. So I will keep fingers crossed. I am to report in to them tomorrow on how he is reacting to the meds. So i will talk to them about it then.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh so he is symptomatic. In that case the meds make sense. I've heard good things about symptomatic FIV cats on Interferon. My cat is asymptomatic so don't have any experience myself (yet - my cat was born FIV+) of this stage of the disease but I belong to a yahoo group for FIV cats where you are bound to get a lot of useful info. Don't think I can post the link on here but a google search should help you find it.

Sending lots of healing wishes kitties way. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

I wish it was better news. We are four days in on his new meds and he seems to be getting weaker. I am getting the 2 oz of required protein down. I am spreading out the meds now, because i noticed it doesn't make him so sick from it that way. And I give him the liquid food 20 minutes before the meds. I am hoping its making his tummy feel a little better. Last night was a hard night for me. I thought he had actually passed away. He wasn't moving at all. But once i picked him up he jumped up. I know he is so tired and its killing me. The vet said to call him back on Monday and see if any improvement. I've heard its a week before it has any major changes. So If He is strong enough to make it the week till Wed. Hopefully we see improvement and I don't have to think about putting him down.


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, He made it a few weeks. But however King passed away Saturday morning around 7am. I was with him for his last moments. I had actually been sleeping on the couch with him since I found out he was sick. I am still having a hard time with this. He actually was doing good with the meds. And then in 2 days he did a complete change for the worst. 

Mika my other cat is just lost without him. She is crying for him non stop and has been laying in the spot where he would lay most of the time these past few weeks. She even rubs her body all over the spot, like she is trying to get his scent on her.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry!
It's heartbreaking enough to lose a pet but when your other baby is grieving too...ugh! It's almost unbearable.
He was a beautiful boy and so lucky to have you to snuggle with right up to the end. atback


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

Oh.. I am so sorry for your loss. I know how tough it is to lose a pet but now he is in better place. Rip little man!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Words aren't enough, but I'm so sorry to hear this. I'd love to hear more about King if you feel like talking about him.

RIP, little guy.


----------

